# Canadian soldier killed in gun battle with insurgents



## RackMaster (Jun 3, 2008)

Sir RIP.  





> *Canadian soldier killed in gun battle with insurgents*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, June  3, 2008 |  1:21 PM ET  Comments21Recommend56*
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace
VP


----------



## 0699 (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Captain Leary

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Sir, prayers out to all...


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2008)

Blue Skies. 

Ramp Ceremony is this afternoon. The flags for my camp are at half-staff.


----------



## elle (Jun 4, 2008)

Rest In Peace, Captain Leary.

Your fellow Canadians thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## car (Jun 4, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------

